# Gentoo auf Laptop ?

## Darth Vader

Hallo,

ich habe Gentoo auf meinem "Großen" PC und bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden damit.

Jetzt hab ich mir gedacht ich könnte es auch auf meinem Laptop installieren.

Bin mir aber noch nicht ganz sicher und habe noch ein paar Fragen:

1. Ist es überhaupt sinnvoll Gentoo auf einem Pentium 3 (700 MHz) und 256MB RAM Rechner zu installieren ?

2. Wenn ja, was für eine Installationsmethode würdet ihr vorziehen ? 

    ("minimal" oder "universal" CD) (Stage 1, Stage 2 oder Stage 3) 

3. Wie lang würde die Installation dann ungefähr dauern  :Rolling Eyes: 

Danke schon mal,

cu

Darth Vader

----------

## Fugee47

sicher ist es sinvoll !!! 

Da du dich ja auch schon damit auskennst sollte es auch kaum Probleme geben. 

Ich würd die minimale installations-cd nehmen und dann stage3. Das ist am einfachsten und reicht völlig aus !!

wie lange das dann dauert ... ???

das liegt wohl ganz daran welche Programme du installierst und vor allem welchen windowmanager du nimmst. Also kde  ist wohl am heftigsten !!!

Aber das musst du selber wissen welchen du nehmen willst .....

Bist du n ganzes system mit allen nötigen Programmen, Einstellungen ...... aufgesetzt hast, da wird wohl einige Zeit vergehen  :Wink: 

Aber wenns dann erstmal eingerichtet ist, haste deine Freude dran !!!!!

ich hab bis vor kurzem ein transmeta-notebook gehabt was so ungefähr dieselbe Leistungsklasse hatte wie dein Notebook. Gentoo lief darauf wunderbar, allerdings waren mir kde und gnome zu langsam (vor allem beim Start), ich hab mir dann den xfce draufgezogen  :Wink: 

----------

## _hephaistos_

ev. könntest du verteilt compilen (zB distcc) oder alles am "großen" PC compilen - je nach stärke deines "großen"  :Smile: 

hth

----------

## Darth Vader

Hallo zusammen,

danke für eure Antworten  :Very Happy: 

@ _hephaistos_

 *Quote:*   

> ev. könntest du verteilt compilen (zB distcc) oder alles am "großen" PC compilen - je nach stärke deines "großen"

 

Äh, meinst du das ich meine Festplatte des "Großen" Rechner's "Clonen" könnte ?

Sorry, das ich dich vielleicht falsch verstanden habe aber ich hab Gento dann doch noch nicht so lange  :Rolling Eyes: 

@Fugee47

 *Quote:*   

> ich hab mir dann den xfce draufgezogen

 

Na ja, da ist es ja immer ein wenig schwierig die einzelnen programme (sim,xmms...) zum laufen zu bekommen.  :Rolling Eyes: 

Aber eine gute Idee ja  :Very Happy: 

Hab aber trotzdem noch ein paar Fragen:  :Rolling Eyes: 

Wie ist das denn mit der Grafikkarte. Also was stell ich denn da im Kernel ein und was für Treiber brauch ich da?

Unter Windows heißt die Grafikkarte:

```
TRIDENT VIDEO Accelerator CyberBlade-XP (Toshiba)
```

 :Very Happy: 

cu

Darth Vader

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *Darth Vader wrote:*   

> Äh, meinst du das ich meine Festplatte des "Großen" Rechner's "Clonen" könnte ?

 

nein - such mal in der gentoo documentation (oder in google) nach "distcc" bzw. in google "gentoo distcc howto" oder ähnlichem...

 *Quote:*   

> Na ja, da ist es ja immer ein wenig schwierig die einzelnen programme (sim,xmms...) zum laufen zu bekommen.  

 

sicher nicht...

cheers

----------

## psyqil

 *Darth Vader wrote:*   

> Äh, meinst du das ich meine Festplatte des "Großen" Rechner's "Clonen" könnte ?

 Nicht unbedingt, hängt von Deinen CFLAGS ab, aber Du könntest auf Deinem Großen eine Installation im chroot machen, wie Du sie auf dem Laptop gerne hättest und dann alles rüberkopieren. Dann hast Du auch gleich ein Backup, in dem Du Pakete bauen kannst!

Pst, Fugee47: Plenk- und Prellalarm!  :Razz: 

----------

## slick

 *Darth Vader wrote:*   

> Äh, meinst du das ich meine Festplatte des "Großen" Rechner's "Clonen" könnte ?

 

Distcc - wenn verschiedene Architekturen

Gentoo Distcc Dokumentation

Laptop auf PC mounten und kompilieren - wenn gleiche Architektur

die Power vom großen (Win-)Rechner nutzen, kein distcc 

Erst auf PC kompilieren, dann auf Laptop kopieren - wenn gleiche Architektur

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-913913.html#913913

"wenn gleiche Architektur" - meint: auf neuerer Prozessor-Generation (z.b: Pentium 4) kompilieren für ältere (z.B.  Pentium 1) sollte meistens gehen, nicht aber 64 Bit > 32 Bit-CPU/System

----------

## Lensman

 *Darth Vader wrote:*   

> 1. Ist es überhaupt sinnvoll Gentoo auf einem Pentium 3 (700 MHz) und 256MB RAM Rechner zu installieren ?

 

Ich habe Gentoo ebenfalls auf gleicher Konfiguration installiert (auf nem Toshiba Satellite 4600 Pro) und es läuft wunderbar. Einzig KDE oder Gnome würde ich nicht nehmen, da das vermutlich ziemlich lahm ist und die Installation lange dauern würde. Ich persönlich kann die Kombination XFCE4 + Rox-Filer empfehlen. Ist schnell installiert und läuft sehr flüssig.

 *Darth Vader wrote:*   

> 2. Wenn ja, was für eine Installationsmethode würdet ihr vorziehen ? 

 

Minimal und Stage 3 reicht völlig aus. Am längsten hat bei mir das Kompilieren des X-Servers gedauert: 

```
root@prometheus:~> genlop -t xorg-x11

 * x11-base/xorg-x11

     Sat Jun 11 06:25:01 2005 >>> x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r1

       merge time: 2 hours, 15 minutes and 25 seconds.

```

 *Darth Vader wrote:*   

> 3. Wie lang würde die Installation dann ungefähr dauern  

 

Kommt drauf an, was du alles installieren willst. Ich war ungefähr in einem Tag durch, hab aber auch nur das nötigste installiert. Abends angefangen mit der Basisinstallation, die großen Pakete wurden dann über Nacht kompiliert. Morgens war soweit alles wichtige fertig und ich konnte mich an die Konfiguration der ganzen Sachen machen.

----------

## l3u

Ich hab Gentoo u.a. erfolgreich auf nem Pentium III mit 333 MHz und 162 MB Ram laufen. Sachen wie KDE oder OOo zu kompilieren sind zwar _unzumutbar_, aber das nehm ich in Kauf ;-)

----------

## Darth Vader

Hallo,

danke für eure zahlreichen antworten.

Hab aber noch keine Antwort auf folgende Frage bekommen:  :Rolling Eyes: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Wie ist das denn mit der Grafikkarte. Also was stell ich denn da im Kernel ein und was für Treiber brauch ich da?
> 
> Unter Windows heißt die Grafikkarte:
> ...

  :Rolling Eyes: 

cu

Darth Vader

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *Darth Vader wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> danke für eure zahlreichen antworten.
> 
> Hab aber noch keine Antwort auf folgende Frage bekommen: 
> ...

 

Naja, du wirst doch wohl auch selber google bedienen können oder?  :Wink: 

Gib mal die Suchworte "Linux TRIDENT VIDEO Accelerator CyberBlade-XP" ein und schon sprudeln massig Infos auf, ob es denn nun geht und welchen Treiber man z.B. für XFree resp. Xorg nehmen kann (trident in diesem Fall!).

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## Jinidog

 *Quote:*   

> Einzig KDE oder Gnome würde ich nicht nehmen, da das vermutlich ziemlich lahm ist und die Installation lange dauern würde.

 

Ich habe ein vollständiges KDE auf einem P3-650 MHz mit 394MB an RAM am Laufen. Es läuft im Prinzip genauso schnell wie auf meinem großen PC mit AMD2800+.

Einzig die Ladezeiten der Programme sind etwas länger, da hilft aber auch kein XFCE gegen.

Man kann KDE also ruhig versuchen, das vollständige KDE-Packet braucht halt zwei Tage zum Kompilieren, das macht nix, wenn man den Laptop nicht schnell braucht.

Ich halte es für ein Gerücht, dass KDE oder Gnome auch auf schwachen Rechner merklich langsamer sind, als kleinere Fenstermanager.

Da man im Endeffekt ja doch meist QT oder GTK Anwendungen benutzt, ist das alles ziemlich wurscht, da kommen bei KDE und Gnome halt nur die Leisten und die Menüs dazu und die brauchen nun wirklich nicht viel Rechenleistung.

Einzig auf die Mischung von QT und GTK Anwendungen sollte man verzichten.

256 MB reichen zwar aus für ein KDE, man sollte aber nicht unbedingt KDE-Anwendungen, OpenOffice, Opera und einen merge nebenher laufen lassen.

----------

## franzf

 *Jinidog wrote:*   

> Einzig auf die Mischung von QT und GTK Anwendungen sollte man verzichten.

 

Das seh ich genau so. Braucht jemand Anwendungen wie Quanta+, ... sollte er gleich Kde installieren. Verwendet man dagegen viel gtk-Anwendungen (gimp,...) sollte gleich ein reines Gnome-System verwendet werden.

Ein Mix aus beidem kann für einen schwachen Rechner (mit wenig Ram) tödlicht (performancemäßig  :Wink: ) sein. Werden gleichzeitig Qt- und GTK-Anwendungen benutzt, liegen beide libraries im Ram. Für den Besitzer eines starken Rechners ist dies sicher unwichtig.

Da KDE vom Ressourcen-Verbrauch besser geworden ist, kannst du es sicher mal ausprobieren. Taugt es nicht -> emerge --unmerge und ein nettes Gnome draufhauen. Experimentieren lautet die Devise  :Wink: 

Grüße

Franz

----------

